# New Guy Question.



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

I posted this in the general rv section but realized after not getting any replies, that maybe I put it in the wrong place. So, here goes again. I have been after a Spree 289KS for a while and while searching recently, I came across this site and decided to take a peek at the equivalent Outback model, the 280RS. Well, one look at inside pictures and the floorplan and the wife and I were sold. To be honest, the only thing I really like better about the Spree is the LX model has a front cap which has a great shape and covers the propane tanks. Everything else I have to give to the Outback. So, now my question is this. I have two atv's that the wife and I take when we go away. Up until now we just stayed at hotels and used our two place enclosed snowmobile trailer. We have been wanting an RV for a while (I grew up with them)and thought we would really like to combine camping and riding. Enter the 280RS. I can fit my wife's machine in the bed of the truck. Mine is too long to close the tailgate. So, I would like to put mine in the garage. It is a long machine though and want to make sure it will fit before going further in my search. Can someone tell me the exact depth on the garage with the ramp door closed. (Or would that be width?) Either way, I need to know how long of a machine will fit in the garage. Not being a bike, I can't angle it so the measurement needs to be straight on. If the 250RS garage is the same, then that measurement works too. Thank in advance!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Should be 93" and it should fit as long as it is not a two up. I would check the width as the door is 50" wide.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

ATV is 92" so that is excellent news. Tight, but doable. Width is ok. The atv is 48" wide and the 2010 models have a wider 56" ramp door. So is the 93" posted somewhere or do you have one? Thanks!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rick (AKvagabond) and I both have one ... but ours are both 2007s so check and be sure they didn't do _anything_ funky ... like move the cargo bay/hall doorway AT ALL (sounds like you only have an inch of give there). Ours are called "28krs" ... but they are basically the same beast as you're considering. Yeah - we LOVE our _Puff_!!!


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Rick (AKvagabond) and I both have one ... but ours are both 2007s so check and be sure they didn't do _anything_ funky ... like move the cargo bay/hall doorway AT ALL (sounds like you only have an inch of give there). Ours are called "28krs" ... but they are basically the same beast as you're considering. Yeah - we LOVE our _Puff_!!!


Excellent excellent. Since you both own them, I have another question if that's ok. Do you have to adjust your weight distribution anti-sway system towing with the garage empty as opposed to loaded? I imagine the change in tongue weight might make adjustment necessary? Again, thanks...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What kind of truck do you have? How much does each atv weigh?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

taken said:


> Rick (AKvagabond) and I both have one ... but ours are both 2007s so check and be sure they didn't do _anything_ funky ... like move the cargo bay/hall doorway AT ALL (sounds like you only have an inch of give there). Ours are called "28krs" ... but they are basically the same beast as you're considering. Yeah - we LOVE our _Puff_!!!


Excellent excellent. Since you both own them, I have another question if that's ok. Do you have to adjust your weight distribution anti-sway system towing with the garage empty as opposed to loaded? I imagine the change in tongue weight might make adjustment necessary? Again, thanks...
[/quote]

Yes, but not a whole lot. The TT is already balanced to have added weight in the front and, so far, we haven't carried our bike (just EVERYTHING else







). We have a Hensley Arrow and the adjusting process is just a turn of a wrench .... not links & washers. Maybe Rick can help you out there. btw - don't know how much your ATV weighs but- keep in mind that the cargo bay does carry a 1k# limit (and there isn't any outside storage other than in your truck bed). We don't find any issue with this ... just thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Rick (AKvagabond) and I both have one ... but ours are both 2007s so check and be sure they didn't do _anything_ funky ... like move the cargo bay/hall doorway AT ALL (sounds like you only have an inch of give there). Ours are called "28krs" ... but they are basically the same beast as you're considering. Yeah - we LOVE our _Puff_!!!


Excellent excellent. Since you both own them, I have another question if that's ok. Do you have to adjust your weight distribution anti-sway system towing with the garage empty as opposed to loaded? I imagine the change in tongue weight might make adjustment necessary? Again, thanks...
[/quote]

Yes, but not a whole lot. The TT is already balanced to have added weight in the front and, so far, we haven't carried our bike (just EVERYTHING else







). We have a Hensley Arrow and the adjusting process is just a turn of a wrench .... not links & washers. Maybe Rick can help you out there. btw - don't know how much your ATV weighs but- keep in mind that the cargo bay does carry a 1k# limit (and there isn't any outside storage other than in your truck bed). We don't find any issue with this ... just thought it was worth pointing out.








[/quote]

I was thinking of getting a ProPride and the ease of adjustment is another strong selling point for me. ATV is 875 so weight is ok. Thanks for all the info and thoughts!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your tongue weight will be right at 1200lbs. Your second atv is ? prolly 6-700. That will go in the bed.... Truck weighs? 6800. Add another 2500 and you will be right at the GVWR for your truck. No, youll be over.

Hmmmm. Should have bought a 1 ton.

Your 3/4 will be tail dragger. You will need air bags plus a 1200lb wd system to help it out.

Carey


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Your tongue weight will be right at 1200lbs. Your second atv is ? prolly 6-700. That will go in the bed.... Truck weighs? 6800. Add another 2500 and you will be right at the GVWR for your truck. No, youll be over.
> 
> Hmmmm. Should have bought a 1 ton.
> 
> ...


The only difference between the 250's and 350's is the overload springs and 4" blocks instead of 2" blocks under the rear springs. Both of which I have swapped myself saving over $1000 from Ford if I had ordered a 350. The 350 is a real money maker for Ford and I wasn't taking part in that! 1200 Propride is in order but there won't be any but draggin here!! Truck 6800 plus tongue weight of 1200, that's 8000. 800 for the second machine in the bed and I'm still under my 9400 gvwr with enough left over for the wife, I, and some gas in the tank. Plus, like I said, the rear was upgraded to 350 specs....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

taken said:


> Your tongue weight will be right at 1200lbs. Your second atv is ? prolly 6-700. That will go in the bed.... Truck weighs? 6800. Add another 2500 and you will be right at the GVWR for your truck. No, youll be over.
> 
> Hmmmm. Should have bought a 1 ton.
> 
> ...


The only difference between the 250's and 350's is the overload springs and 4" blocks instead of 2" blocks under the rear springs. Both of which I have swapped myself saving over $1000 from Ford if I had ordered a 350. The 350 is a real money maker for Ford and I wasn't taking part in that! 1200 Propride is in order but there won't be any but draggin here!! Truck 6800 plus tongue weight of 1200, that's 8000. 800 for the second machine in the bed and I'm still under my 9200 gvwr with enough left over for the wife, I, and some gas in the tank. Plus, like I said, the rear was upgraded to 350 specs....
[/quote]

Well good deal. Cause that was gonna be a requirement. Still may want air bags if it rides rough.

Carey


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

[/quote]

Well good deal. Cause that was gonna be a requirement. Still may want air bags if it rides rough.

Carey
[/quote]

You might be right. Only way to tell is give it a tow and see. I'm sure I'll know after the first trip. I have a set of Timbrens that I got for free I may want to try. I know they are no airbags, but may be just enough if I need a little help. Thanks for your input Carey!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Timbrens ride almost like air bags. That'd be all you might need. Yep, youll have to do some towing and see what you think. Anyway you got the right truck and Im glad you already done the suspension. I always hate telling new people that they need more vehicle. Many new people get worked up about that to never be seen again. Sounds like you know your stuff and we're all glad to have you here.

I would have answered your 1st post had I seen it. Sorry knowone answered. Since we got this new forum, posts seem to float by without being seen. Dont know what the problem is..

I think some setting isnt right in my forum settings..

Carey


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

No worries Carey. I always listen to the input of others even if I've done my homework. I too have seen many who don't buy enough truck and think they can tow a small house... til they make their first trip. I ordered my truck heavy for my enclosed snowmobile trailer (only 3500 loaded)knowing that I would need more in the future. So thanks for the welcome, and glad to be her too!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you need anymore power hit up collinsfam-tx. Hes got your same truck with a few things that woke it up and gave it better mpgs.

Carey


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

Now Carey, you're talking to a guy who's done his homework in all regards!







I've got a SCT X3 tuner with custom tunes by 5star. http://www.5startuning.com/v10/index.html Added about 25 HP and 25 FT/LBS as well as better shift schedules, drive by wire enhancements, torque converter schedules, shift pressures, timing, and fuel control. It also eliminated the computer cutting torque at low speeds. I would recommend them to anyone. Truck felt like it lost 2000 lbs. If you have a Ford, Mike Butler is the guy!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol Thats what Curtis has! Yep, Id say your ready to go. Good luck getting your trailer and I hope it all works out for ya.

Let us know!

Carey


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

Will do. I am in negotiation as we speak. Holman RV seems to have the best price, but they are 800 miles away. I don't think my local dealer can touch their price. Leo's RV in MD is in second place but they would have to order one as they don't have one in stock. Only 350 miles away, but $2500+ more. Holman has two and should be contacting me today with a final offer. If it's good, the next step is financing. We won't get to use it this year, but I figured this was the best time of year to get a deal on a camper. Just like buying a snowmobile in the spring.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

taken said:


> Will do. I am in negotiation as we speak. Holman RV seems to have the best price, but they are 800 miles away. I don't think my local dealer can touch their price. Leo's RV in MD is in second place but they would have to order one as they don't have one in stock. Only 350 miles away, but $2500+ more. Holman has two and should be contacting me today with a final offer. If it's good, the next step is financing. We won't get to use it this year, but I figured this was the best time of year to get a deal on a camper. Just like buying a snowmobile in the spring.


You are right there!








We bought our OB from Holman on Dec 26th. Happily the weather cooperated for the tow home.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, it didn't work out with Holman as they had two 280RS models in stock. If I could mix and match them I would have been alright, but neither was right. The newer one with the power rear slide, power awning, etc. had Havana interior which the wife said will not do. The one with the Russet interior was an older one without the newer options. So we are off to Lakeshore. Talked to a nice salesman tonight who is working me up a price for tomorrow. They have the right trailer with the options we want in stock. I have read good things about them here and hope this works out. Will post when we find out.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The interior color would not do? They come in different colors? Being a guy is great.


----------



## taken (Nov 22, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> The interior color would not do? They come in different colors? Being a guy is great.


LOL, she about fell off the couch when she saw the Havana. Seemed ok to me... Update though. Holman has gotten back to me saying they have a Russet on the way coming off the line on the 8th of Dec. I think we may go that route as it's a little closer than Lakeshore and the same price. I am waiting on one last local dealer to get back to me over the holiday but I doubt he can come close on price. I guess I'm heading to OH in December. Hope there isn't an early season storm!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats cool. I agree.. get it as close as you can this time of the year. Thats all you need is slick roads while pulling a brand new trailer.

I hope it works out for ya!

Carey


----------

